# Ciber Inmunización



## Hellmut1956 (Ene 23, 2017)

Hola amigos, quiero compartir con Ustedes un artículo que recibí y que habla de como, análogo al sistema inmunológico de nuestro cuerpo, sistemas que usan la tecnología del "deep learning" pudieran ser una respuesta al entorno cada vez mas agresivo del Internet. Una tal software se instalaría en un sistema y durante unas semanas va aprendiendo como opera nuestro sistema en circunstancias buenas. Cuando entonces un ataque aparece como algo que se comporta de forma diferente a lo usual, el sistema de la software auto-inmunológica reacciona. El autor del artículo ve que los avances en los secotres de software como el "deep learning han tenido avances que empiezan a hacer posible el desarrollo de tal sistema inmunológico. El sitio "Singularity Hub" presenta muchos artículos que a mi me parecen muy interesantes.

Otro enlace a una serie de 3 webinarios hechos disponibles por Avnet de forma gratuita sobre como sistemas embebidos puedes ser atacados con éxito. La intención es dar a comprender donde y que de naturaleza son los áreas de ataque utilizados y así enfrentarse a cerrar esas áreas.

Un documento pdf de NXP sobre el tema seguridad tomado el coche como ejemplo!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Feb 5, 2017)

Comparto con Ustedes la noticia que leí en una revista alemana. La FTC ha abierto pleito contra la empresa D-Link de Taiwan por la vulnerabilidad de sus productos ioT! Esto es una reacción debido a que la FTC no vió reacción adecuada de productores de sistemas IoT, aqui se hace referencia a las cameras IP y routers, que fueron usadas para realiza un ataque DDoS, Distributed Denial of Service.

Esta noticia confirma, a mi opinión personal, que el aspecto de combatir en lo posible la vulnerabilidad de sistemas conectados a la red, está ganado gran importancia! Seguridad requiere considerar los requerimientos ya al momento de definir un proyecto. Para todo aquel involucrado en electrónica que va conectada a la red, mas vale estudiar las implicaciones desde un principio!

Repito, mi opinión personal!


----------

